# Tren and test cycle



## derekestus (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking for some input. Starting a 500mcg of oral tren per day and 450mg test blend every 3 days. Any suggestions on a different dosage?


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 11, 2015)

What's your cycle history? Have you done tren before?


----------



## derekestus (Nov 11, 2015)

Done tren e shots before, never oral. Three or four cycles of test and dbol. One of winstrol, never doing that again lol


----------



## stonetag (Nov 11, 2015)

Oral tren sounds like a liver train wreck.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 11, 2015)

Agree with Sonntag...i would be taking a lot of liver supplements and probably do blood work/have tests run many many times because I'm paranoid.  Actually, I don't think I would ever do an oral Tren cycle just because I'm paranoid.

What's your PCT plan, or don't you need input or care?


----------



## derekestus (Nov 11, 2015)

I need input for sure. My pct has been clomid each time. 100mg per day. I am also only taking milk thistle for a liver supp


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 11, 2015)

theres a million better supps for liver protection then that.  Just run a search here.  

Id consider dropping the tes down to 300, tren @ 500.  Should help with sides.  

what ai are you using?  any cabler?  

is the oral tren....Methyl tren?  thats not the best shit


----------



## derekestus (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, the oral is methyl from SP. As for ai or cabler, I must be new or something haha. No clue what you are referencing.


----------



## derekestus (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the caber reference, I will check that out for my next cycle for sure, esp with tren


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 11, 2015)

When I run my test higher than tren the tren sides are less noticeable.  Just don't eat carbs before bed.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 11, 2015)

derekestus said:


> Yes, the oral is methyl from SP. As for ai or cabler, I must be new or something haha. No clue what you are referencing.



AI means anti estrogen.

aroamsin, adex, etc.  aromasin is called stane a lot of times.  Caber is a DA.  look it up.


----------



## derekestus (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone on this thread used oral tren from sp before? Like dislike?


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 11, 2015)

derekestus said:


> Has anyone on this thread used oral tren from sp before? Like dislike?



No not me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> No not me.



He uses IV tren. 24 hours a day. 7 days a week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> He uses IV tren. 24 hours a day. 7 days a week.



I skipped that and just got the implant.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2015)

Dear God...I ran methyl tren back in the late 90s...stuff used to cramp me up all to bloody hell.

*IF* you're hell bent on running it, I would suggest Synthergine liver protectant. That and NAC are the only liver supps I've used which have had a measurable impact on my AST and ALT. And no, I'm not a reseller of that stuff, just a fan.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Dear God...I ran methyl tren back in the late 90s...stuff used to cramp me up all to bloody hell.
> 
> *IF* you're hell bent on running it, I would suggest Synthergine liver protectant. That and NAC are the only liver supps I've used which have had a measurable impact on my AST and ALT. And no, I'm not a reseller of that stuff, just a fan.





I second that. Sythergine rocks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 12, 2015)

I might run some tren soon. I wanna get up to about 2 chirty with veins coming out of my veins. Been eating clean and liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 12, 2015)

derekestus said:


> Thanks for the caber reference, I will check that out for my next cycle for sure, esp with tren



Please, let's not start this again. You need a good pharma grade AI - no need for caber. There is no real evidence that tren raises prolactin to the extent of using that stuff.

Don't (!) fu*k with your dopaminergic system.


----------



## juiced1106 (Nov 12, 2015)

I've run tnt and dbol a few times  500 mg test 300 mg tren, 80 mg dbol, insane strength gains and a wicked pump.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree that caber is NOT needed unless you start having major prolactin issues.  I'm not a fan of adding chemicals into my body if there is no need for them (except booze and dip, both of which I'm quitting, but lets face it, there is a need for both of them as well).  

Sounds like you are somewhat new to cycles--or perhaps just the terminology used with them.  I suggest you hold off on taking what you have until you research a bit more... everything you can want is on this site.  Afterwards, make your own informed decisions.  Tren is a hell of a compound, be careful with what you do with it.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 12, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I skipped that and just got the implant.



You got it brother just go with the cattle pellet, skip all the Bullshit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> I agree that caber is NOT needed unless you start having major prolactin issues.  I'm not a fan of adding chemicals into my body if there is no need for them (except booze and dip, both of which I'm quitting, but lets face it, there is a need for both of them as well).
> 
> Sounds like you are somewhat new to cycles--or perhaps just the terminology used with them.  I suggest you hold off on taking what you have until you research a bit more... everything you can want is on this site.  Afterwards, make your own informed decisions.  Tren is a hell of a compound, be careful with what you do with it.



for someone who doesnt know what an AI is..??  and what caber is...???  it may be a good idea to at least have 8/10 tabs on hand.  Being that we have to teach him about AI's, he has no fa king business running tren anyways........to be safe from boobs, spend the cash for the safety net.  

if he doesnt use em, who cares, better then walking a fine line with gyno.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2015)

I have caber on hand but only for an oh shit worst case scenario. 
Running caber as a preventative is like putting on a bandaid before you're even cut.


----------



## derekestus (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking for some more in depth pct suggestions. I have clomid, was thinking of adding nolvadex and maybe hcg. Also, the test I am using is a 450mg blend from sp labs. Any hatred with blending of test?


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 18, 2015)

Clomid and nolva for pct, hcg on cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 18, 2015)

derekestus said:


> Looking for some more in depth pct suggestions. I have clomid, was thinking of adding nolvadex and maybe hcg. Also, the test I am using is a 450mg blend from sp labs. Any hatred with blending of test?



dont start the nolva until the tren clears your system.  So wait a bit in pct to start it.

Dose the clomid hi, then bring it down & add nolva in too.  Clomid & nolva work in sync.


A tes blend is okay, just know about all the esters in it.  When your only using 1, you just have to learn 1 and how to dose around it.


----------



## derekestus (Dec 5, 2015)

So I'm 2 weeks in with the oral tren. Started at 500mcg and raised the dose to 750 mcg on week 2.  The tren is working well. Put on a couple pounds and a little gain in strength that I've noticed so far. Having an issue with the super test from sp labs. Making my pin site swell and bruise which doesn't happen for me usually. Pinned it 3 times with the same results. Bad batch or just a bad combo of esters for me?


----------

